# Lamancha crossBaby for sale. Great applicant for a pack goat



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful little baby lamancha cross for sale. Would be a great pack goat. Hes friendly and big. All muscle. Were wanting $100 for him. Willing to negoiate. 

We are located in Hughson, Ca is your interested in coming to see him or any others!!!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We have a few other purebred applicants to if interested. $175 can be registered with ADGA. Email me at [email protected] if interested for more pictures ect. A few are disbudded a few arnt so if you want horns contact us quick. Also if you want them as wethers pls tell us.


----------

